# the worlds only "true blue" lizard under threat of extinction



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

World's only pure blue lizard at risk of extinction


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

They are proper blue! mg:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

gorgeous arnt they!!!! lets hope the new breeding program they have started will help maintain the species.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

well they are anoles at the end of the day so CB shouldn't be that hard... What they should do is get around columbian law and hand a few out to breeders around the world. That way the species could be maintained.

How many people would snap up the chance of owning one of them?


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

good point.but then we could end up with more in captivity than in the wild,like tigers etc...think they should concentrate on cb in their own country and release to the wild.
easy to say harder to do in practice.
not that i wouldnt say no to having one tho.:smile:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's demise won't be due to over collection. if it had been collected in the past, i'm sure it would have been propigated. in this day and age, wild collecting and captive propagation may be the only hope for many species. some day it may be possible to reintroduce some species once mankind decides to realisticly set aside habitats. captive breeding serves as a "noah's ark". you can't depend on zoos.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

The blurb under the photos says that the guy spent 4 days trying to find one - and it was eaten by a basilisk immediately after he spotted it.

If this is the reason for them being so rare then releasing them back into the wild may only cause the predatory population to get fatter and they will need to be bred in captivity and safety to survive.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

It took him four days to find one, which was promptly eaten by a Basilisk after he had taken just two pictures. Marent was told that Basilisks are one of the reasons for the demise of the blue anole, though exhaustive conversations with herpetologists now suggest this is not the case. 
i didnt want to start a massive debate about this i just wanted to highlight the plight of these beautiful anoles.


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

that why after they have increased the population I think they should hand some out to enthusiasts. You can the gurantee the survival of that particular species. Would be a shame to lose something like that.

We could end up with the Hogg Island situation. Hoggs are actually extinct in there natural environment


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

welshgaz said:


> that why after they have increased the population I think they should hand some out to enthusiasts. You can the gurantee the survival of that particular species. Would be a shame to lose something like that.
> 
> We could end up with the Hogg Island situation. Hoggs are actually extinct in there natural environment


that makes sense...increase the population then distribute to well known private breeders.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

what were they thinking when they evolved to be that colour and remain that colour anyway... i bet they stick out like a sore thumb in trees to a predator. Probably the least "natural" looking reptile i've seen ! Though it is beautiful.


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

think god was on acid that day."ooh i know blue lizard...that will mess the humans up" :lol2:


----------



## welshgaz (Dec 12, 2005)

perhaps they at one point liked hiding amoungst blue flowers :?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's just a mutation, no yellow pigment. you could only get away with that on an island. i wonder if there are any normals on the island. the fact that they are going extinct is simply nat. selection at work.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

Truely stunning!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

WOW that is so cool. :smile:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

hey, i just found "blue anoles" at Diamond Reptile Pricelist


----------



## Blazey (Apr 30, 2006)

I've seen them sold before aswell. 

Animals die out for reasons in my opinion and I don't think its worth kicking up a fuss about it really. I know people will shout at me for saying that but being blue is obviously a stupid characteristic and as pretty a they are, they just arent meant to be so why not let nature just be nature? The green anole may not be as pretty but it has the stronger characteristics and thats why it is bigger in numbers. 
I think it'd be more of a concern if something that should have perfect ability to hide and reproduce was dying out but that isnt the case here, its bright blue anoles!


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

also found 'blue anoles' on exotic-pets.co.uk
hmmmm


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

10,000 blue anoles and i can get a decent "flat"?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol.... 
so anyone who was reading and said ""wow i would take some of them blue anoles if i could and breed them"
...umn....and myself may be included...really ought to go to one of the sites and purchase some eh?....hmm..funny how certain sites with WC specimens is such a turn off...


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

and they are only a tenner... compared to a green anole as little as £2... and green iggys for £9...
im never even tempted..wierd that.


----------



## Jinx (May 31, 2005)

I'd love to get my hands on some of those!
You can get some green anoles that are born with out the yellow pigment and so look blue (or albino). They sell for alot of money, but it's very rare. I cant find the pic. 
But good luck to saving that species!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

yeh but im thinking...suporting the trade of wild caught Blue anoles isnt going to help thier survival whatsoever.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

> yeh but im thinking...suporting the trade of wild caught Blue anoles isnt going to help thier survival whatsoever.


precisely why ive not placed an order for them already!


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ofcourse without catching them wild then there will never be any captive bred ones... but erm..ppl must be buying them... spmething as small as an anole must be hard to take to the vets and get deparasitified....


----------

